# Which chuck



## Rodbuster (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm in the process of buying a Jet 1642 as my first lathe.
Which chuck do you suggest I purchase....Nova G3 or Supernova2?

I was all set to get the G3 when somebody told me that I would be better off with the Supernova2.

Thank you
Dick


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

It depends on what you want to turn.

If you are just doing spindle turning then the G3 should be fine.

I have a friend who purchased the G3, then some bigger jaws as he wanted to start turning larger bowls.

He was hoping to only need one chuck, but finally decided to get the SuperNOVA2 chuck to use with his 75mm jaws. The larger diameter of the SuperNOVA2 chuck means the larger jaws are almost fully contained within the jaw body, so less of the jaws sticking out to catch an unwary hand.

The G3 chuck package is normally less expensive. Woodcraft have this on sale at the moment.

As NCPalladin mentioned in a different thread you started, if you purchase a Teknatool chuck, it is much better to get the Teknatool adapter than another brand adapter.

I prefer my Oneway Talon chucks compared to my friends G3 chuck. The SuperNOVA2 is heavier duty than the G3. I still prefer my Oneway, mostly because the jaws tighten with the key in the "normal" rotation (righty-tighty). Teknatool use "backwards" rotation.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> I still prefer my Oneway, mostly because the jaws tighten with the key in the "normal" rotation (righty-tighty). Teknatool use "backwards" rotation.


 Huh . 
Dave we ain't backwards here mate :blink: 
Its' all to to with the the Earth's rotation and the Southern Hemisphere , and the direction of water going down the plughole :yes:
or something like that :laughing:


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Chances are you'll end up with both at some point, assuming you stick with Nova. I've got a Titan and a G3 and they both have their place. You've got a lot of stuff to buy right now so I'd suggest starting with the less expensive G3 until you get into turning large bowls, then get the SN2. You can always use your faceplate it you need more support on occasion.


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

I have used my g3 on bowls up to 12" and a few platters that were 13-14". I haven't pushed it any further than that. But I will say I wouldn't hesitate to turn something that size again.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Well I'm a fan of Vicmarc so I wouldn't buy either one.  A good choice just recently on the market is the Chucks Plus chucks. They are Vicmarc copies and are built very well. 
http://www.chucksplus.com/


----------



## Rodbuster (Sep 11, 2013)

Spent about 45 minutes on the phone with Rick from Woodcraft in Orlando. He was helpful and patient with me, as I explained that I was new to "all" of this.
I ended up purchasing the Supernova2. The main reason that I decided on the SN2 was when Rick told me that the G3 only had a 14 inch swing and that the SN2 would handle up to a 22 inch swing to accomodate my Jet 1642.
I know that I'm going to be making mistakes, I just hope that they don't cost me too much, (and that my wife doesn't find out about too many of them). I'm hoping that this purchase was not one of those mistakes.
This gentleman (Rick) from Woodcraft suggested that in the near future, I purchase a "keyless Jacobs chuck" and a "60 degree live center". He was not forceful at all but mentioned that I would probably need both of these items in the future.

I would like to thank those of you that have replied to my posts. I'm learning a little every day....there will be many more questions.

Dick


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

ive owned a supernova 2 for over a year and the thing can turn some pretty big stuff... I do mostly b bowls 12-15" and larger hollow forms 10" and it seems to hold up quite well... The key is backwards which still mixes me up sometimes but it suits me well for the work I do on my nova 1624 Im sure it would be a great chuck for your jet and can handle most anything that the lathe itself can handle.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonanza35 said:


> Chances are you'll end up with both at some point, assuming you stick with Nova. I've got a Titan and a G3 and they both have their place. You've got a lot of stuff to buy right now so I'd suggest starting with the less expensive G3 until you get into turning large bowls, then get the SN2. You can always use your faceplate it you need more support on occasion.


Okay, scratch everything I just said. I don't have a G3. I have the Titan and SN2. Sorry about that. I use my Titan 90% of the time but the SN2 is a nice versatile size chuck that I use with 50mm jaws when that size tenon is practical. I can't speak to the G3 except to say that I haven't had an occasion to desire anything smaller than the SN2.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

bonanza can you tell a difference between the sn2 and the titan? if so what is it? Ive never used the titan....was just wondrin


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

You will really like the SN2 Dick. The biggest advantage over the G3 is that it will take the Powergrip jaws if you wish to do hollow forms; of course it is rated for larger diameter and deeper bowls than the G3 also.
After the SN2 my next was a G3 and it works just fine.
When you get them the insert should be in a red Teknatool box. If not then is most likey not Nova. If you do have runout and not a Nova insert suspect the insert first. I had one of the "generic" and runout was .014 (way above Nova standards) when I purchased an insert from Nova runout dropped to .004


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

bond3737 said:


> bonanza can you tell a difference between the sn2 and the titan? if so what is it? Ive never used the titan....was just wondrin


Titan is Teknatools biggest chuck - heavier, can use bigger jaws.

I see Teknatool about to enter the market with a quick-change-jaw chuck.

http://teknatool.com/products/Alternative_Product Main Page.htm


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

bond3737 said:


> bonanza can you tell a difference between the sn2 and the titan? if so what is it? Ive never used the titan....was just wondrin


The Titan is 1 1/8" bigger in diameter. I think the original Titan had a 3 screw jaw mount but mine (1 yr old) has the same 2 screw pattern as the other Novas.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

I know it's bigger I just meant in terms of stability. Say you were turning a 16 inch bowl of the same wood and size with both chucks with identical jaws at identical speeds can you tell a difference in the stability of the piece.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

bond3737 said:


> I know it's bigger I just meant in terms of stability. Say you were turning a 16 inch bowl of the same wood and size with both chucks with identical jaws at identical speeds can you tell a difference in the stability of the piece.


Sorry, I can't really give an honest apples to apples comparison like that because I tend to go straight to the Titan for bigger stuff. If I put the Power Grip jaws on the SN2 it might do just as well but I haven't tried it. I sure like those jaws though.


----------

